# Great North Swim



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Over the weekend of 4/5 September 2010 British Gas are sponsoring the Great North Swim.

One mile of open water across Windermere in Cumbria.

As a Flora Heart Age confirmed fat-lad, I'm entering the event in the hope I can raise some money for charity and improve my fitness.

The furthest I've ever swam is 1000 metres in a municipal pool (40 lengths - without stopping). That was in June last year (2008) and unfortunately had to curtail my training thanks to a chest infection that put me in hospital 3 times. I have a training buddy but if anyone wants to join me I'll be doing the majority of my training at Total Fitness on Teesside.

The official site is here. There are details of how to enter, a suggested training plan and even how to hire a wetsuit. I will be sticking with a black wetsuit on the grounds that I don't want to look like a Teletubby and I'll better camouflaged against Japanese whaling boats.

For those interested I'll be swimming for Diabetes UK and Hands of Love.


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a really good cause and event. Are you going to be doing a just giving page for your sponsorship?

I'm not a member of Total Fitness but if you want to go out running at any point let me know. I live in Yarm.

Good luck with the training.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great stuff - you'll be fine as thats only just over the swim distance for an Olympic triathlon, and we go cycling and running immediately afterwards 

Good luck in training and remember 90% of swimming is TECHNIQUE, so make sure you get some good lessons on distance swimming technique, as well as building fitness. Hope you raise loads of ££££ as well :thumb:


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

@Shuck - I'm not built for running, never have been, more a rugby player. However, once my stamina starts to build a little then I will be getting the push-bike out so I might be able to cycle whilst you do the running bit. I'll end up using justgiving for both charities. I have done sponsorship myself but found it was too much of a PITA to collect the money afterwards and then forward it on in a transparent manner.

@Bigpikle - my swimming technique is somewhat unique but it is improving. I tend to go for time at first, ie swim for 10 minutes then a break and try to build up until I can swim for an hour non-stop. I always try to improve my stroke as I go along but that also involves improving breathing techniques - the most comfortable stroke I have found so far is a front crawl and beathe in every third stroke to ensure that I don't favour one arm over the other.

As January approaches I'm getting quite excited by the prospect of this event if only because I've never done anything like this before. I have to overcome my diabetes, CFS and arthritis in my feet, knees and hands. The main side effect though is weight loss and overall fitness improved. It's going to be a painful and challenging year.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Fancy doin it mi self,the distance wont be the problem the cold might be an issue though try and aclimitise yourself,there are a number of open water swim clubs across the uk (usually accociated with an indoor club)They run an outdoor club in Salford quay's (Manchester ship canal) but not in the winter.Bin watchin the English channel swimmers to,but I aint got the time or money fer that..(Goes to pray fer lottery win ).Good luck with it.


----------

